

Please review our site - JoecLa

We just launched a site. The name is MyInsaneStories.com.This is simply a site where people can post their insane stories, comment on them and rate them.They can post anonymously and they don't need to login or register.
======
Travis
What's the hook? This seems to be in the fmylife style of sites. But FML
capitalizes on the very basic human experience of schaudenfreude versus
sympathy. When I read those, I get a reaction of "ha! they deserved it" or "oh
crap, that sucks!" On insane stories, I think "wow. pretty crazy. so what?"

You also seem to overlap a bit, between FML and TFLN. Those stories offer a
teaser of a story, which is often higher quality than the full story (and more
easily digestable). How are you planning on overcoming the network effect?
Your site seems to be just slightly different, but without a catch, I don't
think it's different enough to overcome the competition.

Also, I'm pretty sure FML uses an editor to make the posts sensible. You might
want to think about that as well.

